#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  CMM Corrosion Materials Manual from Exxon

## Pedro Romero

Does anyone have the CMM from exxon?

See More: CMM Corrosion Materials Manual from Exxon

----------


## nomanfahmi

I have the corrosion manual from the Mobile Engineering Guide

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## R_RAZI

thank you this is great docments

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thank you it is a good infomration. I expect someone comes with the Exxon CMM

----------


## suhairi

thank

----------


## bilbil05

thanks

----------


## EduardoRex

Thanks very much
Ed Saad

----------


## endeavor

Thank you

----------


## jdigiovanni

Thank you very much

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

nomanfahmi 
Thank you very much

----------


## aragorn

thanks a lot

----------


## feune111962

thank you

----------


## mhuelva

thanks

See More: CMM Corrosion Materials Manual from Exxon

----------


## charliechong

Thank you! Nomanfahmi for sharing

There is another book on corrosion. "Corrosion Basic"
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gord

thanks, bro.

----------


## henj

Thanks very much!

----------


## kahloon

Can any one upload below document, it is no more available for download.

(I have the corrosion manual from the Mobile Engineering Guide

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] )

Thanks

Kahloon

----------


## 5161440

link is dead  :Frown:

----------


## dmrodrigues

can u please repost corrosion manual from the Mobile Engineering Guide

----------


## amitrajmane

Please upload again as link is dead,

Thanks in Advance,

Amit

----------


## willyokere

can u please repost corrosion manual from the Mobile Engineering Guide

----------


## smahesh070

please repost corrosion manual from the Mobile Engineering Guide

----------


## nnarvind

Unable to download. Kindly upload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Thank you

----------

